# Lyft/Uber Placards ...where to Buy BLANKS



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I tried a couple local print shops in town but they don't have any reflective stock ..

anyone know where to buy the Blank reflective sheets that Uber/Lyft use for their window placards ?


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

dauction said:


> I tried a couple local print shops in town but they don't have any reflective stock ..
> 
> anyone know where to buy the Blank reflective sheets that Uber/Lyft use for their window placards ?
> 
> View attachment 420319


You tell Lyft you need em and they will mail it. Or goto lyft's hub locally...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You tell Lyft you need em and they will mail it. Or goto lyft's hub locally...


Thanks 25 but I Need *BLANKS* .. starting my own service

I sent off a request to Vistaprint ..kind of the amazon of print material. Hopefully thye have something similar.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Find a place that makes street and road signs. They have all kinds of stuff like that.

Places like this sell it. https://www.dihighway.com/

Even more reflective than the Uber material 
https://www.trafficsigns.com/


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

theMezz said:


> Find a place that makes street and road signs. They have all kinds of stuff like that.
> 
> Places like this sell it. https://www.dihighway.com/
> 
> ...


OP may need to search for a sticker company. I can't imagine a highway sign company making a 3x5 sticker

https://www.stickercutting.com/custom-reflective-stickers/


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Perfect ..thanks Guys ! 


Looks like "stickercutting.com" may work


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> I can't imagine a highway sign company making a 3x5 sticker


He said he wants blanks.. I bet they would sell a bunch. 
These guys are a small local place and I bet they would - https://www.dihighway.com/


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Waiting for a response back from stickercutting.com. Just want to make sure I order the correct product. 

Again Thanks !


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Nope &#8230; they cant do them..

I'm sorry, we've had many requests for these and these aren't available to be produced by anyone online that we've heard of.

Thank you,
*
Nathan Ferguson* | Stickercutting.com


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Vista Print got back with me. They don't offer exactly the same reflective material either but thye do have this ..
https://www.vistaprint.com/signs-posters/car-window-decals









That will work for now , so anyone else looking there you go


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Not reflective, but what about something like this?

https://www.needdecals.com/large-5x7-clear-blank-static-window-cling-blank-static-cling/


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Done


----------

